# No brake lights



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

Have you checked the brake light switch?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

wirenut1110 said:


> Have you checked the brake light switch?


Good place to start (a little late now), especially if you have cruise control. Could be a melted connector or a bad wire. Look up on top of the pedal arm under the dash and look for wires going into a pressure switch.

My Toyota had both bulbs burn out at once, but I guess that's not your gremlin.


----------



## londeed_leung (Jan 5, 2011)

wirenut1110 said:


> Have you checked the brake light switch?


Maybe the problem lies in it.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Check for a bad or loose ground wire.


----------

